# Sandwich thief!



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I was meaning to post this yesterday, but I didn't get the time to sit down too much...

Jasmine now not only counter surfs, but she table surfs as well! While making myself a vegemite sandwich (how cliche) for lunch, my mom took the opportune moment to call my cell...which was in my bedroom. So, assuming that leaving the buttered slices in the MIDDLE of the table on a plate, I ran to get the phone. 

As I was trying to tell my mom I was about to eat and we wrapped up the call...I see Jasmine running in chewing on an entire slice of buttered bread, chewing it happily and before I could grab it, she finished off the rest. I commanded her to "sit" and "stay" but do you think she'd listen? Nope. It took about 3 seconds before she went charging back out into the kitchen and grabbing a second slice. Once again, coming right back to me to show what she'd "scored".

My mom, as much as it infuriated me at the time, responded on the phone as I was scolding Jasmine said "I'm sorry! I didn't know she'd do that." To the point I flatly replied. "She's Jasmine, of course she would!"

I was upset at the time, because it was my last loaf of bread and I didn't want to have to go shopping (I had to afterwards) but I have to kind of admit now, the situation must have been hilarious to her and Ori...and I can't help but giggle. 

I think next time though, I'll just let the phone ring and call them back...


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Haha "hey, why did she leave my food somewhere where it's so hard to get? she must not have thought about it.... i'll help her out and get it anyways..." LOL


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL!! I had this little mini-movie in my head of her doing the stealth creeping along the floor and then just scoffing as she spots her target. "Like *that's* going to stop me."


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL, and she doesn't even hide it... Bayne does the same thing he knows he is not supposed to have it and still stands in front of me with 'the thing' in his mouth taunting me. He is not good at the drop it and I don't know if I can't train him now at all. Nothing is higher value than whatever he scored.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Angel Polly was the most well-behaved Golden EVER!! One night we went outside after supper before clearing the table. I don't remember why or why we left her in the house. 

When I cleared the plates I sort of picked them up in order: 4 dinner plates, silver ware, 4 glasses....and what's this small plate? Nothing on it? Hmmm...I don't remember serving anything on a small plate.

Oh ya, THAT plate had a whole stick of butter on it!  Clean as a whistle by the time I got there.

I was blissfully unaware of how sick a dog could get and just laughed about it.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

My daughter got home from school & asked if I'd fix her a bagel & cream cheese.I toasted one & cheesed it up.She came in asked where it was & being a dad I said"Just open your eyes"There on he counter was an empty napkin.Jack was in the yard happily chewing away


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh dear, I hope Polly was okay after that ordeal! Still as much it can infuriate you when it happens, you can't help but laugh about it all. Lol. I think I've definitely learned my lesson though.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Deb_Bayne said:


> LOL, and she doesn't even hide it... Bayne does the same thing he knows he is not supposed to have it and still stands in front of me with 'the thing' in his mouth taunting me. He is not good at the drop it and I don't know if I can't train him now at all. Nothing is higher value than whatever he scored.


All of mine try to hide it. If I see them chewing on something, and they see me looking at them, they will immediately stop chewing and just stare at me like, "what". If i turn away they will start munching again, if I look back, stop, and so on. The moment I get up to check it out, they chew very quickly and swallow. My brothers dog recently did this to him and he opened the dogs mouth just in time to see a tail go down her throat. She had eaten a field mouse. :yuck: So glad that was him and not me. I told him to start feeding his dogs raw but that is going a little too far.


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

The kids and I were sitting at the table, we were eating tamales. I had put one on my husbands plate. He got up to get the milk and poof the tamale was stolen! Right in front of us! My son quick grabbed Bentley's collar and I rushed over to get it out of his mouth. It was still wrapped in a paper towel and husk, and he was attempting to gulp it down! I did get it from him and then we upped his daily rations  Haven't had any problems since


----------

